# New Cubing App: Byte Cube, It's worth a shot!



## andzhv (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I have released a cubing app: Byte Cube (Android, iOS)

Features:

*Timing:*

Timing
Journal
Ao3/5/12/50/100/500/1000
Solve tag
Solve by solve line chart
Bar chart
For each algorithm, generate the scramble
For each algorithm case, generate the line chart
*Algorithm:*

Support 2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4 SQ1 Pyraminx
3D algorithm model
Download many algorithms, such as CFOP COLL CMLL, etc.
Create private algorithm set
Custom algorithm and algorithm image
Custom finger tricks color
Byte Cube has more features
If you find a bug or have any ideas, feel free to contact me. Any ideas are welcome.


Custom SQ1 Algorithm


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 5, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

andzhv said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have released a cubing app: Byte Cube (Android, iOS)
> 
> Features:
> ...


Will download as soon as I get a good phone


----------



## BrendanB (Jan 10, 2021)

Can you add the algorithm names to the algorithm list? And can you add alternate algorithms? I'm trying to learn the CubeSkills (Zemdegs) PLL algorithms, but the algorithms in ByteCube are different.


----------

